# Up to date road map



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi,
Where can I get an up to date road map of Dubai. In particular I am after a map of the road network around Meadows and Springs. We are planning to move there and looking for easy access to the Emirates road for daily drive to Abu Dhabi. The maps I have seen are quite old and there seems to be many new roads being built around that area.

Advice appreciated


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

basimoli said:


> Hi,
> Where can I get an up to date road map of Dubai. In particular I am after a map of the road network around Meadows and Springs. We are planning to move there and looking for easy access to the Emirates road for daily drive to Abu Dhabi. The maps I have seen are quite old and there seems to be many new roads being built around that area.
> 
> Advice appreciated


You could try the bookstores, supermarkets or newsagents, but by the time any map is printed it will be out of date. 

All of the Springs and Meadows have the same main exits so it doesn't matter much whch one you are in. 

-


----------



## huggyberah (Dec 28, 2008)

Live Work Explore | Comprehensive resident/expat info on living, working and exploring cities around the world


----------



## Xpat (Nov 12, 2008)

go to maps24 . type in google "maps24 uae" has uptodate navtaq maps


----------



## basimoli (Feb 13, 2009)

Xpat said:


> go to maps24 . type in google "maps24 uae" has uptodate navtaq maps


Thank you all for the replies, especially Xpat for the updated maps. This forum is great.


----------

